
How Vera Rubin changed science - Mz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2016/12/27/how-vera-rubin-changed-science/
======
jbmorgado
It's pretty sad how the work of Kent Ford that carried out the experiment that
gave observational confirmation of Dark Matter with Vera Rubin is being
totally forgotten by history.

As the work of people like Jacobus Kapteyn, half a century before that
actually had the courage to propose to the astronomical community something as
abstract at the time as Dark Matter.

Sexism has these problems unfortunately...

